# Antivirus won't allow me to log in



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2016)

My antivirus program (Kaspersky) won't allow me to log into SMF. When I click the icon to get to the login I get a window saying "Dangerous URL blocked" 

What happened??????? SMF been hacked?


----------



## cmayna (Feb 16, 2016)

No problem from Sunny Kalifornica.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2016)

Restart your computer and see if that helps.

Al


----------



## ak1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Add more water


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2016)

Well something fixed itself, cause now I can log in. Didn't do anything on my end. For whatever reason Kaspersky didn't like SMF earlier today!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2016)

I heard AVG had installed a new commode diode on there servers to mess with the red necks. its a joint venture with Microsoft to ensure everyone upgrades to Win10.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 16, 2016)

commode diode?   LOL


----------

